# Can he eat oranges?



## TechnoCheese (Mar 18, 2018)

I’m eating one of those tiny “cuties”, and I’m wondering if Curtis could have a little slice? He’s a sulcata, and I’m assuming that such a small amount won’t hurt him. Also, can he have parts of the peel?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Mar 18, 2018)

Also this is a nice picture


----------



## wellington (Mar 18, 2018)

I would not feed that to a baby. When he's an adult, I still wouldn't feed it, but it would be less of a worry with an adult then a young one.


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 18, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> I’m eating one of those tiny “cuties”, and I’m wondering if Curtis could have a little slice? He’s a sulcata, and I’m assuming that such a small amount won’t hurt him. Also, can he have parts of the peel?


I would never feed peel to a tortoise because it could be treated with chemicals and look what "tortoise table" said to citrus fruits.
Please don`t feed them.
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=411&c=8#.Wq7xIH_A-Uk


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2018)

I wouldn't feed citrus of any kind to a tortoise.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys! I definitely won’t feed it, lol


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 19, 2018)

As a bit of a counterpoint, I occassionally fed navel oranges to my semi-adult and adult redfoots. Redfoots are omnivores and can digest a wider range of food items than the vegetarian species. Naval oranges are also pretty high in calcium. 

Counterpoint 2: I love what Turtle Table is doing, but they often base their 'no's' on what affects livestock and mammal pets rather than what actually affects tortoises (or, to be more safe, reptiles and birds in general).


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 19, 2018)

We need @Tom ’s friend who lives where Sully’s live naturally. Might be some wild citrus trees in these areas...but probably not a part of any grass eating, weed loving Sulcata’s normal diet in the wild. Since we know sugary based foods are not recommended (for Sulcata) no sense feeding.


----------

